#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-22
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-24
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> hoozit
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> tap tap (feedback noise) hello is this thing on?? (echo)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> howzit Neil
<nlsthzn> d3s3rtdw3ll3r: Hi :)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> ya been pretty lonely in here
<nlsthzn> I can imagine :)
<nlsthzn> d3s3rtdw3ll3r: you should join #ubuntu-za too... there is always several people hanging out
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> sweet Ill take a look
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> loaded but noone really active, its been a while since Ive IRC'd
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> can you still request files from bots etc?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> used to be a great way of getting movies etc
<nlsthzn> I am sure you can in the right channels for such things...
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> l8ers
#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-25
<nlsthzn> Station :D
#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-27
<jjk_saji> kk
<nlsthzn> jjk_saji: hi
<itsupport_> hii
<jjk_saji> hi
<ragesh> hii
<jjk_saji> hi Ragesh
<nlsthzn> Many new people here this morning... hi to all :)
 * nlsthzn remembers something about a meeting now...
<Uxthui> I thought you weren't going to attend, nlsthzn.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: I didn't say I was ;)
<Uxthui> Whatever, great to have you here.
<Uxthui> Well then, should we start or wait 10 more minutes until Haden shows up?
<Uxthui> And just so you know, Omar is again abroad and will be back by Eid. (I had emailed him about the SFD affair, and so he said in his reply)
<ragesh> Hi nlsthzn
<ragesh> * h
<nlsthzn> well, still 5 minutes before ten ;)
<nlsthzn> 3 minutes now :)
<nlsthzn> hi ragesh
<Uxthui> I bet you didn't know this: http://www.datamation.com/news/tech-comics-mini-geeks-2.html
<Uxthui> Hey, rverrips! I totally forgot about you, sorry!
<rverrips> I've been a bit off the radar :-)
<Uxthui> It's exactly 10 AM on my desktop clock, I'd say we get started.
<jjksaji> ya we can start
<rverrips> +1 for getting started
<Uxthui> I don't know if the bot will work or not, but...
<Uxthui> #startmeeting
<Uxthui> Guess not.
<Uxthui> Anyway, first things first, what are the events we're going to organize?
<Uxthui> Just Ubuntu and Linux is not going to suffice.
<nlsthzn> GNU/Linux
<rashidragon> hello
 * nlsthzn waves @ rashidragon 
<rashidragon>  < this guy waves back xP
<rashidragon> SoOoOo every 1 is here ?
<Uxthui> Yes, welcome, rashidragon.
<Uxthui> Well, come on, how are we going to represent free software?
<Uxthui> A presentation is of course in order to explain free software (I couldn't tell freeware from free software before Ubuntu).
<Uxthui> Then what?
<rashidragon> then burn them on CD's and throw them at people for free xD
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: Where will this presentation be held?
<rashidragon> seriously i dont know =/
 * rverrips apologies for the log spam - Just switching clients from mobile to fixed
<rashidragon> can some 1 explain whats going on i am kinda new here >.<
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, I'm open to suggestions. :P
<Uxthui> Depends on what we are going to do besides the presentation.
<jjksaji> we are discussing , what activities we need to do on software freedom day
<rashidragon> and that is going to be, where ?
<jjksaji> may be could conduct a walk on mamzar beach
<jjksaji> with T short worn
<ragesh>   wow that would b great
<jjksaji> we will take snaps of it and post to the news paper for coverage
<rashidragon> @.@ wow i didnt know stuff like that happenes here in dubai awesome count me in free sofware for ever (wisper + pirate software)
<ragesh> this would be my first interaction with u guys, I'm excited
<Uxthui> ragesh, there's a meet up the first Wednesday next month.
<ragesh> yeah, so that would be before SFD
<nlsthzn> rashidragon: why would you ever need to pirate software when there are open source alternatives to just about anything ;)
<Uxthui> jjksaji, well that would very well tell people that there are people who care about the thing called /free software/, but they won't know what is free software.
<rashidragon> nlsthzn ur right =/
<jjksaji> we will walk , along with us we will carry advertisment materials and contact details
<ragesh> is it possible to show any demo or such
<rverrips> And to be culturally sensitive we can't explain it as "Free as in Beer" - Need a localization for that ...
<ragesh> lol
<jjksaji> just give ubuntu-ae contact (meetup ) details to all who ask , I think this is going to get attention
<xnixan> Hi
<Uxthui> Right, advertisement materials and contact details. We can conduct the walk in the morning and, using the fliers, invite them to a presentation event in the evening.
<Uxthui> Morning, xnixan.
 * nlsthzn waves @ xnixan 
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: I think that sounds like the outlines of a pretty solid idea
<Uxthui> I'm all for the walk as long as it is not the only thing we do the whole day.
<xnixan> Morning Uxthui and many waves @ nlsthzn :)
 * nlsthzn wonders how feasable it would be to ask Jono Bacon to do a keynote speech to kick of the evening via the interwebs...
<Uxthui> And one more thing, only pointing to Ubuntu for contacts would be too narrow from the general free software view.
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, I would think he's already booked.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: well, he is 11 hours behind us ;)
<Uxthui> But of course, we can have a mini-installfest in the sidelines of the SFD.
<nlsthzn> Installfest is hard work...
<jjksaji> for installfest we need a location + audience
<rashidragon> most people i know uses pirated software i guess thats why most people dont care about free sofware + smart computer geeks 90% uses free sofwares, most games works on windows and not linux,unix,ubuntu thats the other resoin why people still uses windows over ubuntu altho ubuntu is so damn awsome but the problem with the gaming companys the just make the game works with windows as u know
<rashidragon> about 70% of the people who uses computers dont know nothing about it they just use chating services and gaming + browsing <what i said wont help skip>
<Uxthui> That's why it's /mini/.
<ragesh> where is toki??
<Uxthui> ragesh, that's me. :)
<ragesh> okk, I was searching for u :)
<nlsthzn> Just for your guys info - http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<Uxthui> rashidragon, yes, for teenagers and young adults, games are one of the major reasons why they won't jump ships.
 * rverrips thinks nlsthzn has a good idea regards Jono … perhaps there's already something like that being planned for the inter webs?
<Uxthui> But as you said, there's 70% of the people who don't know anything - we are (at least, I am) aiming to educate that 70%.
<rashid> i tryed to do that weth my friends didnt work =/ thay made me give up (bad friends xP)
<ragesh> do we have high end games like Need For Speed and Counter strike which work on linux platform??
<Uxthui> rashid, go for the uncles and grandparents. :P
<Uxthui> ragesh, unfortunately, we don't.
<ragesh> how abt using free Software "wine"?
<Uxthui> Now then, I believe we have established the two main events of our SFD.
<rashid> wont work for big exe files
<rashid> those 70% are educated but still dont want to change cuz of the stuff they can do in windows and cant in ubuntu
<Uxthui> ragesh, that will work, but it is not perfect. And not many people would like to switch to Ubuntu and learn to use it to play games.
<rverrips> Ragesh (regards High-end Games) there are some good alternatives … try alternativeto.net
<rashid> but still u can ask people to install ubuntu beside windows at least so thay can test it out
<rashid> dual boot
<rashid> or maybe installing it on a vmware
<nlsthzn> rashid: there is very little you can do in Windows that you can't do in Linux... also, not everyone playes games on there PC's... and even then there is a lot of games for Linux :)
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: so, you want to have a mini installfest and a presentation and a walk...
<nlsthzn> or not the installfest
<Uxthui> Not?
<jjksaji> I prefer not to conduct installfest
<ragesh> no toki, people still use windows only for games and entertainment. If linux supports games then we can see a lot of people migrating to linux
<jjksaji> after mamzar beach walk , we can go to other places
<jjksaji> may be malls
<jjksaji> we need to have T shirts and caps ordered for us
<rashid> any 1 here owens a website ?
<rverrips> (Just my two cents worth) - Although pushing Ubuntu as a "free" alternative to Windows, we could perhaps focus on things folks could already use on Windows, and may already - Like Firefox, LibreOffice, etc.
<Uxthui> jjksaji, nlsthzn, that's fine, I only suggested that to highlight Ubuntu as a free software.
<rverrips> We own ubuntu.ae - Can put a sub-site on that, like free.ubuntu.ae or something?
<Uxthui> Or <ubuntu.ae/sfd>?
<rashid> ubuntu.ae takes u to wiki.ubuntu.com
<Uxthui> rashid, that's because rverrips set it up to do so.
<nlsthzn> rverrips: yup... there is a LOT of free software out there people are using everday... wikipedia, wordpress... so many things we can highlight :)
<Uxthui> Anyway, a walk all over Dubai to invite everyone to a formal SFD event in the evening. I think we all agree on that point.
<rashid> hmm i guess
<rashid> company spends alot of money to use windows for there workers
<Uxthui> The next thing I'd like to discuss is, are any of you affiliated with other tech groups?
<rashid> i guess atleast if company switched to ubuntu
<rashid> it would be free from them and they can do there work on ubuntu instead of windows witch cost $$
<rashid> cuz company workers wont play game in there work xP and that the only thing in my opn ubuntu i missing (games)
<ragesh> So When will we get T-shirts?
<Uxthui> rashid, it's not as simple.
<rashid> nothing is simple
<rverrips> Rashid - The "free" argument is a bit more complex.  Most companies purchase OEM licenses which in many cases would make it more expensive to run a free OS like Ubuntu - When we speak "free" we're address more the freedom that's involved with using an open source OS
<Uxthui> jjksaji, if we register our event at the SFD we'll get free t-shirts and stuff, will you please go ahead and register?
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: I doubt any thing coming from them will ever reach us here in time... now less than 3 weeks to go...
<rashid> rverrips so u mean ubuntu wont be free for companies and will cost more?
<ragesh> Can I go ahead and register?
<jjksaji> ragesh it will be great if u can register
<ragesh> ok
<rverrips> No, Rashid, but many companies might have to pay more for a PC without Windows pre-installed, so the argument of cost dies ...
<jjksaji> argesh if u can take the ownership, please go ahead
<nlsthzn> Remember that free software has the emphasis on free like in freedom of speech ;)
<rashid> aha...
<jjksaji> We can give T shirt and Cap order here in UAE
<Uxthui> rverrips, you are registered on the Dubai LUG forum, are you not? Can you drop them a post about SFD, and ask for their co-operation?
<ragesh> I doubt whether we get the goodies coz on the SFD site they have asked to register before 2nd Aug fo rthe goodies
<nlsthzn> Well, we should still register
<rverrips> Uxthui - Count on me to spread the word once we know what it is ...
<ragesh> nlsthzn: Ok
<Uxthui> rverrips, there are two reasons why I want co-operation of other groups.
<Uxthui> 1. Need more people.
<Uxthui> 2. They can do their own stuff to add to the event.
<Uxthui> So in a way, they should tell us what it is we're going to do.
<ragesh> Guy, what would be the expected size of our team?
<nlsthzn> Well, already there is a number of activities that need to be done... T-Shirts need designing and printed... venue for presentation, someone to do presentation... oh, and I guess we will need funds for all this too...
<Uxthui> People, these are the two reasons we need more groups involved in this. I again ask you to invite any IT-related teams to SFD. If you can get your organizations to join us, even better.
<ragesh> Guys, what would be the expected size of our team?
<rverrips> Uxthui the most (read that only) active LUG or Open Source movement in Dubai at the moment, from what I know, is EmiratesLOCO - I doubt anyone else is planning anying.  We'd need to take the lead on this ...
<Uxthui> rverrips, sure, if the want to participate, we schedule their prime time. ;)
<Uxthui> ragesh, I would say, judging from our installfest, around twelve.
<Uxthui> rverrips, I'll try and get Omar to negotiate with Dubai Tech Nights as well.
<ragesh> I'm registering for SFD, What should be our team name?
<Uxthui> There should be some Android dev or user groups around as well.
<Uxthui> ragesh, Ubuntu Emirates Team should suffice.
<ragesh> Guys, should I give a higher no. than twelve or 12 is enough?
<Uxthui> 20.
<rverrips> +1 for saying 20
<rverrips> Suggestion for team name is "sfd.ubuntu.ae"
<Uxthui> Team website, you mean?
<ragesh> no the team name for sfd
<Uxthui> I was asking rverrips, since it looks like a URL.
<rverrips> I am suggesting to have team-name same as url and email std@ubuntu.ae … some might call it branding?
<jjksaji> +1 for 20
<jjksaji> ragesh I guess we  have to give 20 users
<ragesh> ok
<ragesh> nlsthzn: what name would u suggest for the team??
<nlsthzn> Team Rocket
<nlsthzn> but that's just me :p
<rverrips> Now if you said "Team Rocket Jump" I'd say +1 :-)
<ragesh> std@ubuntu.ae is also good, isnt it?
<jjksaji> Team UAE
<ragesh> lol
<Uxthui> I say Ubuntu Emirates!
 * nlsthzn will only be there in spirit anyhow so I couldn't care less what the name is :)
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, eh, you came for the installfest, why not for the SFD?
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: because someone has to work to keep the UAE economy going ;)
<Uxthui> Register for a break! Register for a break on SFD right now!
<ragesh> guys team name: std@ubuntu.ae is that ok??
<rverrips> *blush* just realized my type - I mean SFD not sTd - That's terrible - Apologies …
<Uxthui> Not std, sfd!
<nlsthzn> Epic FAIL\
<rverrips> +10 on Epic Fail ...
<rashid> how about UAEbuntu
<nlsthzn> been a while since I have actually really laughed at something happening online
<Uxthui> rashid, NO!
<rashid> >.<
<ragesh> :D
 * rverrips takes a bow for epic typo fail 
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, good thing you still retain your humanity.
<rashid> whats wronge with this Error: DocType text/plain
<rashid> off topic xP
<Uxthui> By the way, rverrips, imagining you bow tickles me...
<ragesh> What is the "Team wiki page URL:"?
<Uxthui> ragesh, let me do it, please?
<Uxthui> :)
<rverrips> Guys I have to go - nlsthzn / uxthui drop me a mail with the minutes and anything you want me to do (website redirection, email creation, etc.) - Catch ye' later ...
<nlsthzn> rverrips: cheers
<Uxthui> rverrips, see ya around.
<rashid> c ya
<rashid> to late -.-
<jjksaji> let ragesh do it since he had taken initiative
<ragesh> Toki, I almost finished
<Uxthui> ragesh, well, we'll leave decorating the wiki page on the SFD to you. :P
<Uxthui> I'll be honest, I'm jealous cause I wasn't the one registering. :(
<Uxthui> Anyway, jjksaji, depending on the number of people joining us on the walk, it might be better to have more than one routes through the busy areas.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: well your the orginizer ;)
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, all the more reason why I wanted to register!
<ragesh> Toki, I could have given it to u if i've not gone so long with it
<rashid> can i ware a mask @.@ people will pay more attention
<rashid> xP
<Uxthui> ragesh, sorry for the trouble and thanks. Be sure to show up at our next meet up.
<Uxthui> rashid, we don't want people to see us as freaks. :)
<rashid> lol sorry i am still a teen so crazy ideas may pop up any time
<rashid> i guess i need to use pop up blocker
<ragesh> Toki, there's no trouble we are doing for our team
<rashid> freaks are smart people in there own way V.V
<ragesh> Sure i'll be there at the next meetup
<Uxthui> rashid, that's the fun of being a teenager. Keep 'em coming!
<Uxthui> Look at me, I'm just 19 and speaking like I'm about to retire. :P
<rashid> lolz
<rashid> i am 18 nehahaha i am younger
<rashid> that means i am going to live more than you nananana
<rashid> xP
<rashid> jk
<Uxthui> Now, I'm the third youngest in the group... :(
<rashid> i ran a ubuntu server in my house
<rashid> hosting a website
<rashid> that way i was looking for some ubuntu group hehe and found u guys
<Uxthui> Welcome?
<Uxthui> :P
<rashid> to bad etisa(lag) blocks port 80
<Uxthui> LOL!
<rashid> so i had to change stuff and now the site is on port 8800
<Uxthui> What do you use on yer desktop? Ubuntu or Windows?
<rashid> both
<rashid> right now ubuntu
<rashid> i used backtrack and mint and ubuntu
<nlsthzn> OK.. so I take it the meeting is done?
<Uxthui> Ah, that's right...
<rashid> and lots of other linux dist
<Uxthui> Sorry, nlsthzn, but yes, I guess.
<Uxthui> Since ragesh has went ahead and registered not much to discuss for now.
<nlsthzn> Just to clarify because I may have missed it... who is doing what?
<Uxthui> rashid, if ye know any other tech-group invite them.
<rashid> (if) i knew xP
<rashid> hmm i press some butting now my mirc is on full screen how can i go back
<rashid> dumb Q
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, online on Gmail?
<Uxthui> No one else is responding around here.
<jjksaji> we are here
<Uxthui> jjksaji, right, so what are we going to do about t-shirts and fliers?
<jjksaji> just waiting for the reposne from you
<Uxthui> Me?
<nlsthzn> rashid: press alt+f4
<jjksaji> ya about T-shirts and caps , are we going to go ahead, if so we need to order it
<rashid> that will clode my irc
<Uxthui> I just want to say, where are we going to order them and how are we going to pay.
<nlsthzn> rashid: I know, but at least it won't be full screen anymore
<rashid> okie brb
 * nlsthzn should add sarcasm tags on his replies next time :/
<jjksaji> first let us see who all will be  contributing ,
<jjksaji> we need to contribute for  ourself
<Uxthui> jjksaji, that will be the best method.
<Uxthui> How soon can we get the t-shirts after making the order?
<rashid> -.-
<rashid> it was the f11 key an yeah it still was on full screen anoying...
<jjksaji> who all are there to share the expense
<Uxthui> Everyone will pay for their own t-shirt. In that way, we'll not waste money for extra t-shirts no one will wear.
<jjksaji> but we need to know the no of people , before we order
<nlsthzn> That is one expense, what about the fliers/banners?
<nlsthzn> Then, you want to still have a venue for a presentation too ;)
<Uxthui> Yes, we've started for the SFD too late.
<Uxthui> I was hoping to wait for other groups to co-operate with us before we decide on our stage.
<Uxthui> But is waiting another week too much of a stretch?
<nlsthzn> Well as you can see the only other group is us ;)
<nlsthzn> I don't think it is too late for what we have planned...
<nlsthzn> Thus far...
<Uxthui> Well, I say we wait at least until Eid, cause Omar's got contacts with big groups like DTN.
<Uxthui> And he's more likely to be able to decide on the most suitable venue.
<nlsthzn> OK... it is your show :)
<Uxthui> Around time to wrap up.
<Uxthui> So at least the walk is confirmed.
<Uxthui> ragesh, did you complete the registration?
<Uxthui> jjksaji, I'm sorry, but we only went thus far today. Thanks for the great walk suggestion.
<jjksaji> Uxthui : journey starts will small steps
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: thanks for chairing the meeting... to all the rest, thanks for attending :)
<Uxthui> nlsthzn, jjksaji, ragesh, rashid, that will be all for today's meeting. Till next time.
 * nlsthzn goes into lurk mode...
<rashid> sudo rm *
<rashid> c ya
#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-28
<ragesh> hiii
